# Shutdown - p, but reboot



## AnteC (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello.
I have Intel S3420GPLC motherboard.

```
FreeBSD freebsd.*.local 7.3-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.3-PRERELEASE #2: Thu Mar 18 19:52:06 MSK 2010     ant@freebsd.m-tisiz.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AnteC_kernell  i386
```
When i shutdown server (shutdown -p now), it not shutdown, but reboot.
AnteC_kernell:

```
machine         i386
cpu             I686_CPU
ident           AnteC_kernell

options         IPFIREWALL
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=100
options         IPDIVERT
options         DUMMYNET

options         NETGRAPH
options         NETGRAPH_ETHER
options         NETGRAPH_SOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_TEE
options         NETGRAPH_MPPC_ENCRYPTION
options         NETGRAPH_MPPC_COMPRESSION

options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
#options        INET6                   # IPv6 communications protocols
#options        SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
#options        NFSCLIENT               # Network Filesystem Client
#options        NFSSERVER               # Network Filesystem Server
#options        NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
#options        NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
#options        MSDOSFS                 # MSDOS Filesystem
options         CD9660                  # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_43TTY            # BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
#options        SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
#options        KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
#options        SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES     # POSIX-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
#options        KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
#options        ADAPTIVE_GIANT          # Giant mutex is adaptive.
options         STOP_NMI                # Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
#options        KDTRACE_HOOKS           # Kernel DTrace hooks

# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
device          apic                    # I/O APIC

# CPU frequency control
device          cpufreq

# Bus support.
#device         eisa
device          pci

# Floppy drives
#device         fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device          ata
device          atadisk         # ATA disk drives
#device         ataraid         # ATA RAID drives
device          atapicd         # ATAPI CDROM drives
device          atapifd         # ATAPI floppy drives
#device         atapist         # ATAPI tape drives
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   # Static device numbering

# Power management support (see NOTES for more options)
#device         apm
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device          pmtimer
----skip----
```

Also after server power on and boot menu (before Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project) - it pause on 30-40 seconds, but after that it boot normally.

Sorry my English.


----------



## AnteC (Mar 19, 2010)

PS i try hw.acpi.disable_on_poweroff="0" and hw.acpi.disable_on_poweroff="1"
in loader.conf, but it doesn't help.


----------



## AnteC (Mar 24, 2010)

I downgrade to FreeBSD 6.x Release - shutdown -p now - work fine.
Solved.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 26, 2010)

That's not necessarily a fix though as you'll run into the same problem when you upgrade ... have you tried talking to the folks on acpi@ about this issue? Have you also tried upgrading your BIOS recently?


----------

